# Old-ish Dark elf models



## Pasta (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello, everyone found a few bits of Warhammer in the attic has great things! I have found myself a bunch of dark elves. 

Planning on stripping selling; most are from 1995.

This is what I have found:
1 assassin (lovely model probably not selling, going to repaint :wink
12 corsaire
3 wizzards 
2 bolters with crew
10 spearmen
15 witch elves
23 warriors 
2 cold one knights without tails!
10 crossbowmen with bits of the crossbow missing

Elf
1 pheonix gaurd I think, not an expert on high elves
1 some captain dude with an eagle and axe

All are metal but the 23 warriors 

How much do you think they are worth, once stripped down. Most are in pretty good condition.

I also have a pristine 'citadel miniatures painting guide' booklet from then: the models look silly and a battered DE codes from then too.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It really depends on how old the models are, the current witch elves were released in about 2001 same with the reapers, if their the ones you could get close to retail. 

if their the really old ones then its alot more random


----------



## Pasta (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, +rep.

I'll try and find some pictures of them online. 

after a little googling
http://www.pbase.com/bob_mcbob/darkelves - lots of the same models.

I really can't find my assassin's picture. it says 1994 on his base.










they are from that book though which is the one I have


----------

